# Sharpening Services and Sharpening Classes



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

We've just updated our "Knife Sharpening" page on our website... it now shows options for knife sharpening and knife classes. Just thought you guys might want to know 

Knife Sharpening @ JKI


----------



## therp70 (Nov 21, 2011)

jon can you tell me about your sharpening class and detail way is covered?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2011)

its actually pretty free form... as i only do 1-on-1 classes currently, i cater each class to the needs and skill level of each individual. Usually, before the class, we talk about what goals you have from the class and come up with a reasonable plan of how to approach that. I try to give my clients/students as much hands on experience as possible and i pause to explain key points or correct mistakes. Classes are split into two hour chunks. For beginners, i generally recommend a 4-hour intensive, and i've had great success at getting people to be able to functionally sharpen double bevel knives within that time (i.e. good angle consistency, being able to adjust for the tip, understanding what you are trying to acheive by sharpening, what different stones do, how different angles work, what type of edge you may want for a specific task, etc.). If you would like to talk more about this or if you have any other questions, feel free to either shoot me an e-mail (jon at japaneseknifeimports dot com) or call me at the store (310)399-0300


----------



## echerub (Nov 21, 2011)

<add new to-do item for my eventual trip to Cali>


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2011)

next time I'm in Cali, i'll hit you up for a lesson, Jon, on single bevel knives. i'm pretty decent, but i know that there is plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2011)

for sure... i would love to have you guys out here... the farthest i've had someone travel from for a sharpening class so far was from northern california (i think) 

I've also been thinking about starting a weekly sharpening demo night... maybe wednesday or sunday. Every time i think about group classes, i just dont think i can give enough one-on-one time to teach what i want to teach. I think if i ever did group classes, about 4 people would be my limit.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just an fyi, I've seen Jon give part of a couple of these classes. I have to say, I thought Jon was surprisingly patient and thoughtful in his approach to instruction. If you have trouble sharpening, don't want to deal with learning from videos, etc., or just want to take your sharpening to the next level, it is worth the expense. I seriously wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> surprisingly patient



Thanks... i guess


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Thanks... i guess


How is that a bad thing?:scratchhead:


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 21, 2011)

I think he was referring to the surprising part, Tinh :lol2:


----------



## mateo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever going to be in Seattle?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2011)

not any time soon... new york, check... chicago, check... but no seattle plans yet


----------



## MadMel (Nov 30, 2011)

JBroida said:


> not any time soon... new york, check... chicago, check... but no seattle plans yet



How bout an Asian trip?? :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2012)

just a bump on this thread... for those that dont know, we have a sharpening service here at JKI, both locally and via mail.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/about-knife-sharpening

There will likely be some updates to this soon as well... i just got in a new "toy" for sharpening. It came in a 600lb crate


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 16, 2012)

Did it come with a big round rock?????


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2012)

something like that... still getting it set up, so pictures will have to wait a bit


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 16, 2012)

How sweet is that!
Can't wait for pics.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2012)

speaking of sharpening, this knife started off as a severely birds-beaked, wavy edged wavy shinogi lined, improperly sharpened 300mm yanagiba this morning (also about 10 years old and well used)


----------



## tk59 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice job. Now what is that under the knife? I think I'm getting hungry...


----------



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2012)

a book


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lmao, I was gonna ask how you had time to cook such a meal!

Nice job straightening that sucker out, no dice on a before pic?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2012)

no joke, i got about 1/2 way through and realized i hadnt taken a before pic. Its the third time this week i've done a major repair and forgot to take pictures. I get so excited about the sharpening challenge that i space out on everything else. It was really bad though. The shinogi line and edge were converging lines and the bevel width near the tip was only about 3mm or so. The birds beak was about 6-7mm in depth (as in if the edge were suppossed to be in one place, the deepest part in the curve on the birds beak was about 6-7mm back from there. The shinogi line was wavy beyone variations of 2-3mm. The knife started off at about 280mm or so today (was 300mm brand new) and is now about 250mm (and i removed as little as possible).


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice repair job Jon. 

BTW, I'm very envious of your new toy.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice work. I have never seen such a used up knife look that good.


----------

